# U/L Rod for Pompano



## jpr9954 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm am in the process of building a couple of ultralight rods for pompano. I have a couple of Shikari steelhead blanks (not noodle rods) - one 8.5 ft and the other 9 ft - which I plan to use. I'd have to go back and check but I think they are rated for 1/4 to 3/4 oz. lures.

I got the idea from this website:

http://www.scsurffishing.com/articles/lighttackle.htm

They are using them to fish for surf perch and corbina which seem similar to pompano in weight.

I'm debating whether to use a longer grip like a steelhead rod or something shorter like your average spinning rod. I was thinking about an 8-10 inch butt grip with a 3 inch foregrip. 

Any suggestions or ideas on this rod and the grips? Thanks.

John in WNC


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Where you gonna fish? What bait and weight? If you use jigs, you might want to set it up different, casting or spinning?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I am kinda in the same position..I have a Diawa Heartland X 10' Steelhead casting rod rated 1/2-1 1/2oz..It is 10" from the butt cap to the center of the reel seat..I am going to strip it down and rebuild it..will most likely put the center of the reel seat around 18" from the butt. The rod is a 1 piece..so I might look into a butt extension.not sure yet.


----------



## jpr9954 (Jun 12, 2006)

kingfish said:


> Where you gonna fish? What bait and weight? If you use jigs, you might want to set it up different, casting or spinning?


I plan to fish in the Myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet area this summer.

As to bait, I'll probably use sand fleas with just enough weight to get it out there and/or jigs. I'm thinking spinning rod as things stand now.

John


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I like a shorter butt on my spinning rods especially in the length your talking. You are only going to be able to cast them so far because of the rating, so make the length comfortable for the way you fish.

You will be able to use those rods around Myrtle Beach any day the Pompano are biting. They don't like it nasty around here so it will probably be pretty calm when you are able to catch some. Fleas or shrimp are the bait of choice here. You might want to invest in some sputnik or breakaway sinkers in the lightest variety for those lightweight rods.

You don't have to make long casts in most places, so you are gonna be in for some good sport with those rods if everything works out, good luck................Kingfish


----------



## pastormarty (Apr 5, 2007)

I do exactly that type of fishing in exactly the same area, and I now build almost all my surf sticks on steelhead blanks. Most recently I used a Forecast SH1084 set up for a small spinning reel with a short rear grip - probably around 7". You don't need much leverage to throw the light weight and the short grip makes is comfortable to wade waist-deep wiith the rod propped up high. The rod is rated 3/8 to 3/4, but will throw 1oz out there fine.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

barty b said:


> I might look into a butt extension.not sure yet.


Barty B,
As I get older and see what happens to my wife after 3 kids, I'm beginning to grasp why women pay so much $ for breast implants. I'm not sure I understand why you need a butt extension though. If you really want a bigger a$$, just eat a lot of greasy food!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Barty B,
> As I get older and see what happens to my wife after 3 kids, I'm beginning to grasp why women pay so much $ for breast implants. I'm not sure I understand why you need a butt extension though. If you really want a bigger a$$, just eat a lot of greasy food!


:spam:


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

jpr9954 said:


> I'm am in the process of building a couple of ultralight rods for pompano. I have a couple of Shikari steelhead blanks (not noodle rods) - one 8.5 ft and the other 9 ft - which I plan to use. I'd have to go back and check but I think they are rated for 1/4 to 3/4 oz. lures.
> 
> I got the idea from this website:
> 
> ...


The corbina is almost the same fish as the whiting we catch in the surf on the east coast, or in the gulf.

Don't disregard a noodle rod, they are light and powerful. I have a couple of them, my favourite is a Mitchell LE Series Graphite, 10' long 2pc, rated 1/8 to 5/8 oz. I use it for bait ...sometimes with a 1 oz. ball lead for bottom bouncing streamer flies, or roe bags in fast current fishing, or lures. I also have an ultra light weight 15', 3 pc float rod, which was set up for a centre pin reel. I have converted it to spinning using braid. It is rated 20 to 30 grams....but I will throw up to a 2 0z metal lure with this rod without any difficulty. I get extreme distances with this ultra lightweight rod. Just my opinion, and if you don't try new things...you never learn.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*UL For Pompano*

I am presently using a 12 foot blank designed for freshwater crappie fishing.

I wrapped it using the concept and I can cast 1/4 oz jigs out of sight. I use 6 lb mono on it.

I previously used an 8 ft 6 wt flyrod blank converted to a spinner for about 5 years. I loaned it to someone and didn't get it back.

I used this as an excuse to build a longer rod. Don't worry about it being strong enough. It was designed to pull big crappie out of brush etc and will put a Pompano on the beach. Baby Jack Crevalle are another story.  C2


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Charlie2 said:


> I am presently using a 12 foot blank designed for freshwater crappie fishing.
> 
> I wrapped it using the concept and I can cast 1/4 oz jigs out of sight. I use 6 lb mono on it.
> 
> ...




What blank did you use???


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I took the easy way out and bought a 12 foot crappie pole at a local Mom and Pop shop. It had snake guides which I removed and put on single footed spinning rod guides. As I stated previously, I used the concept method for spacing guides.

Later, a friend mentioned a 12 foot crappie rod at the local discount store which already had ceramic guides installed. It works well but I'm contemplating a butt extension and larger stripper. It will have to wait as I'm catching Pompano with both rods and any further modifications will have to wait until Pompano season is over. C2


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

LIke C2, i have a 12 ft BM122 graphite crappie jigging rod which I replaced the guides with concept guides using a modified lowryder spacing schema and I added a 2 foot butt extension, I use a Dawia SST 1600 spooled with 6 lb Sulfix braid ( 1 lb dia) and it will sling the snot out of a 1/4 to 5/8 jig.. over grass I casted 1/2 oz 120 yds. Great rod for making slot fishes feel like Hawgs... puts the fun back in fishing for table fish in the surf....... don't want no Ling on it though!


----------

